# image stabilization



## tecboy (Jun 24, 2013)

How do you know the Image Stabilization is working?


----------



## Gavjenks (Jun 25, 2013)

The image will stop moving as much in the viewfinder, and will sort of "stick" in place (if it's really good IS), or float lazily around in a smooth way (if it is mediocre IS or you're at some extreme focal length).  Usually you can also hear little servo motors firing in a semi-random pattern.


----------



## FreshFromTheGrave (Jun 25, 2013)

Half hold the shutter release to let the camera focus and you should see it stabilize through the viewfinder. If you're in a quiet room you'll also hear a sort of clicking whirring noise from the lens (it's very soft).


----------



## sharjeel10 (Jun 27, 2013)

What is Optical Image Stabilizer? 

One is Vari-Angle Prism Image Stabilizer and Canon has included another leap forward innovation "Optical Shift Image Stabilizer" 

Digisuper 100 xs, 86ii xs, 86ii Tele xs, 75 xs, Hj40x10b Iasd-V, Hj40x14b Iasd-V are furnished with Optical Shift Is. 

How the Optical Shift Image Stabilizer Works 

The Optical Shift Image Stabilizer (Is) movements a lens gathering in parallel to the picture plane. The point when the lens moves, the light beams from the subject are bowed in respect to the optical hub, bringing about a smeared picture on the grounds that the light flashes are diverted. By moving the Is lens amass on a plane perpendicular to the optical pivot to counter the level of picture shake, the light beams arriving at the picture plane might be steadied. 

Figure shows what happens when the there is a descending development with the lens. The middle of the picture moves descending on the picture plane. The point when the Is lens amass moves on the vertical plane, the light flashes are refracted with the goal that the picture focus comes back to the middle of the picture plane. Since picture shake happens in both level and vertical headings, the Is lens assembly can move on a level plane and vertically on a plane perpendicular to the optical hub to neutralize the picture shake. 

Two shake-discovering sensors, one each for yaw and pitch, are utilized to recognize lens development. The shake-discovering sensors discover the edge and speed of development and send this informative content to a fast 32-bit microcomputer. The microcomputer then changes over the identification indicators into drive motions for the Is lens bunch. As per the drive indicators, the Is lens bunch actuator moves the Is lens bunch and accordingly balancing the picture shake and looking after a stable picture. 

Movement Is and Vari-Angle Prism Image Stabilizer In correlation with the Optical Vari-Angle Prism Is the place the Is unit must be found in the front of the lens, movement Is permits the Is lens assembly to be fabricated inside in the lens which considers a minimal outline and lighter weight. 

Vari-Angle Prism Is as utilized within our Eng lenses, spreads a marginally more extensive transmission capacity of frequencies incorporating higher frequencies that are regularly experienced with moving vehicles, for example helicopters. Movement is best for more level recurrence developments initiated by hand shake, stage vibration or wind impact without expanding the general size of the lens.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 27, 2013)

I have to move the camera a tiny bit to see the differences.  Thx guys.


----------

